

Western Digital’s Advanced Format: The 4K Sector Transition Begins - MikeCapone
http://www.anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=3691

======
MikeCapone
I'm actually surprised this change hasn't happened before. 512 bytes is
ridiculously small (and useless) these days.

